# holster question



## jarvis (Apr 26, 2011)

i have been looking at the LCPwii holster from aholster.com. anybody know anything about this company or there holsters?


----------



## devildogandboy (Jun 2, 2011)

jarvis said:


> i have been looking at the LCPwii holster from aholster.com. anybody know anything about this company or there holsters?


for what it's worth i haven't heard of them. there are plenty of good holster manufacturers in leather and kydex. whatever your looking for in all price ranges.
myself, i would look toward a crossbreed supertuck for that LCP.


----------



## Deegentry121 (Mar 19, 2011)

Go to Old Faithful Holsters I use them and have gotten great service. I had a hard time finding a holster that was comfortable. Im a big guy. I ordered the diy kit and made my own crossbreed style holster with my own modifications and love it. And I paid less than $30 for it shipping and all. Try them. You won't regret it.


----------



## bartledoo (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks difficult to re-holster to me. I have a Max Tuck by white hat and have been wearing it for 3 months. The best holster I have ever seen and used. I live in a super hot climate, so the horse hide I chose turned out to be awesome. I would definitely recommend these guys, 5 stars here!


----------

